# HP elitebeook 8470p - SD Card not reading



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I'm using windows to go 8.1 on an HP elitebeook 8470p. It works great out of the box with only one problem. It does not read my SD cards. It will make the typical card inserted sound on putting in the card but the card will not show up 

Have checked the card on another laptop and in my camera. I remember i solved it last time by installing some drivers. But the storage drivers from the HP site don't work


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

download sd card reader drivers and install them.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2015)

Tried all 4 drivers listed on the HP site under storage. Noting worked


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

Tried using a separate card reader? Or inserting a different card?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Tried using a separate card reader? Or inserting a different card?



OP wants the inbuilt multi-card reader to work, not some usb card reader.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm really sick of this. Have a dual boot with win 7 and win 8. It works perfectly in win 7, won't work in win 8. Must have tried a 100 drivers 

Worst part is that i had the drivers backed up just for this. And the backup drive crashed

Yup this is for the inbuilt card reader. Not even sure what company it is from. Jmicro is what the drivers say, but they haven't worked yet


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I'm really sick of this. Have a dual boot with win 7 and win 8. It works perfectly in win 7, won't work in win 8. Must have tried a 100 drivers
> 
> Worst part is that i had the drivers backed up just for this. And the backup drive crashed


Try installing the driver in compatibility mode.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

How do i do that? Waise the drivers are installing perfectly. Just can't get the sd card to work

Is there any way to detect what card reader my system has. Or what drivers the win7 boot is using to make it work


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> *How do i do that?* Waise the drivers are installing perfectly. Just can't get the sd card to work
> *
> Is there any way to detect what card reader my system has*. Or what drivers the win7 boot is using to make it work


1. Right click on the exe file -> properties -> compatibility tab -> run this program in compatibility mode for *Windows 7 SP1*

2. Open device manager in windows 7, expand all and whichever shows *SD/MMC Host Controller* would be the correct driver.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

Tried compatability mode, didn't work. Will check out the driver in win 7. It seems that I'm installing an incorrect driver


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP wants the inbuilt multi-card reader to work, not some usb card reader.



I understand that. I was just trying to figure out more in depth info on this.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Checked device manager in the Win7 install where the card reader works. This is what I have, not sure how to get these drivers installed in win8

*i.imgur.com/bQUb8mO.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

For windows 8.1 32 bit
Drivers & Software - HP Support Center.

For windows 8.1 64 bit
Drivers & Software - HP Support Center.

First install the required one normally. Use compatibility mode only if that doesn't works.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool, will give this a shot a compatability mode


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally gave up and pulled out the driver files from the Win7 setup. Luckily they were there in the root drive of that installation. Installed with compatibility mode and suddenly the card reader is working. 

I hope HP updates the drivers soon or atleast links it to drivers that work 

Thank you everyone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally gave up and pulled out the driver files from the Win7 setup. Luckily they were there in the root drive of that installation. Installed with compatibility mode and suddenly the card reader is working.
> 
> I hope HP updates the drivers soon or atleast links it to drivers that work
> 
> Thank you everyone


Told you compatibility mode should work.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

They will update the drivers soon but do not jump on them right from the release. Just give the drivers some time so that others can find the bugs if any. Or else you would end up rolling back to old drivers.


----------

